#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  OPERATION IN CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Operation in CIM:* 
the following operations are considered in CIM

1. All arranging must be the function of known customer orders and sales  forecasts. If expected requirement are not known/or estimated, the  enterprise will be working in a vacuum.

2. Management decisions  rest on expected orders leading to long-term order demand that must be  completely satisfied by either production or by subcontracting to  outside sources (vendors).

Download the pdf to learn more.





  Similar Threads: FEATURES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturin) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Scope of CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf OBJECTIVES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf FUNDAMENTAL OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer integrated manufacturing introduction pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

